# How long do lice live without a host?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I had a lice infection earlier this year and had to remove some of the wooden toys I keep for my mice. I've had them out in the shed for months in the summer heat and was curious if anyone knows how long they and their eggs can live? I'm baking the toys and soaking them anyway, but was leaving the toys away from the mice enough to kill the lice?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Placing the items in very cold or hot temperatures will kill the lice and the eggs.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay, just making sure. Thank you.


----------

